# Southampton, Marchwood area



## jamielouise (5 March 2013)

Hello 

My name is Jamie (female) lol
Im new to this site so i will say sorry in advance if i am abit slow.
Ive recently moved to Southampton, im now living in Marchwood and would love to move my horse Miller up with me, he is currently in Cornwall on my parents land. Im trying to find him a nice place near Marchwood as im in the army and living on the barracks, he means the world to me and was very upset that i was apart from him when i was at my old camp.
I need a place that will do part livery, just for a little extra help, i know around this area with the new forest it can be quite expensive, but i am open if its the rite place for my little man. 
Can anyone help me please???


----------



## Chestnutmare (6 March 2013)

Bumping


----------



## jamielouise (6 March 2013)

whats bumping Kez? I miss u guys.


----------



## Kizzy2004 (6 March 2013)

Look on NFED for local livery yards.  You can also put a wanted add up.  

Round that way Ipley manor and decoy pond are really nice yards


----------



## Chestnutmare (6 March 2013)

Decoy pond has had good mentions on fb too nfed great website


----------



## jamielouise (7 March 2013)

Ok thankyou very much il have a look.


----------



## sunnyone (24 March 2013)

If it's not too late. The farm at the bottom of Claypit's Lane in Hythe looked like it still did liveries when we drove past last year. Our horse was there years ago and it was OK. From Marchwood it's 2 Miles or so. Your horse does need to be 100 % traffic wise if you want to ride into the forest as you have to cross the main road down to Cal shot.


----------

